# motor build



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Last post I posted was about an issue with transmission after I got my car from the shop. Well motor had issues metal shavings to be exact, after careful debate meaning figuring how much I can hide from my wife, I picked up a new block last week dropped it off at the shop. Ordered KRE 85cc heads with their cnc port job, butler rotating assembly for a 492 stroker. Isky cam will have the numbers on that later in the week. Edlebrock rpm performer intake also going to be ported. Mahle flat top pistons. And I am on the fence about adding a nitrous system. Curious to see what kind of power it puts down without it. So for the next two months I will be on pins and needles waiting.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't hide it from your wife if you go tits up she needs to know what the car is worth.
I boat trained my wife years ago, once I sold that money pit she doesn't care what I buy as long as it isn't another boat.
You can rent a boat.


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

That thing's gonna be a stump-puller!

Looking forward to the updates.

SOFGOAT


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

She knows, it only takes one glance at the bank statement. The part of plan on hiding is my intent to race it. She will be unhappy with that


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Ok got more info. They are kre 74cc not the 85cc. Cnc to flow 320. Cam is 242/248 @.600


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With a stroker kit for 492 cid and flat top pistons that you listed, the compression ratio is going to be what, about 13:1? Do the math, but I _think_ you want the 87cc heads for your cubes. The 74cc heads are good for 10:1 or so in a stock 400. Be careful here with the CR. No more than about 10.5-11:1 with aluminum heads on pump gas!


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Absolutely correct geetee just scared me. I called the shop pistons are not flat top the are 27.3cc dish


----------



## FMFC motorsports (Mar 21, 2015)

How much power do I think it'll put out?


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

How much, I don't have a clue


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

maktope said:


> How much, I don't have a clue




Found this on YouTube. This might be in your range. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6-jId7BHv0


----------

